# Albino Yellowback??



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Ive had this happen a few times but usually the froglet doesn't make it. Its always with my yellowbacks only. This one is a week from morphing and looks really healthy.

here are some shots of it, and another one that looks normal.

not albino, but the legs and arms are clear-like...









regular


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Very cool! Too bad they don't usually make it. Hopefully this one does.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool, possible Hypermelanistic or Leucistic? Too dark still to be albino.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

yeeah thats why i put the question marks...I just wasn't exactly sure what it was, but the legs looked albino to me. Obviously I'm no expert on pigment mutations.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I seem to have Issues with my Yellowback offspring, Some morph out completely normal, others have this strange clear leg thing. Some don't eat, and others have this strange eating habbit where they want to eat so they lunge out like they are going to, then then almost shiver back like some form of SLS its very strange Ill try and get video of it for you guys. Hopefully some of the brainiacs will chyme in 






check it out pretty nice representation of what I'm talking about especially at the very end it does the shaky thing 3 times....the one in the video is obviously eating...usually when they have this little tic, they don't eat and die


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks more like a form of piedbald


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah, or axanthic


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Axanthic is a good guess. Leucistic would have blue eyes


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

anyone ever see behavior like whats in the video??


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I havent, very strange. Maybe vitamin A deficient?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

I mean my brazilian yellow head, matecho, azureus, and citronella all morph out fine with very little problems. None have this shaky thing what so ever, only the yellow backs, and all are reared in the same fashion and fed the same food and in the same temp. Thats why Im really confused?

All Adult/Parent frogs are supplemented with Calcium Plus, and tads are all fed tadpole bites, spiraling, naturose, and josh's frog tadpole tea from back in the day. Rear them all in spring water, or RO water


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Troy, it looks normal to me.. I have some that morph out with solid black front legs and others that are light yellow and powder blue in the legs. The ones that I've morphed that have the high yellow and blue look identical to your second pic. Keep us posted though! 
Chris


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm an idiot and didnt realize the frog in question was the first pic.. Definitely looks odd!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

a closer pic. . .


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

seems to be coloring up a bit on the back but the legs are still clear-ish looking. . . flash is on BTW


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Well the little bugger morphed out today, and appears to have really good size and mobility, Im thinking this one is going to make it. Here are a few photos, the other frog pictured is a young about 4 days OOTW Matecho.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

awesome. Hope it makes it!!


----------

